# Different Divisions



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi ladies
I would normally post on OI but I am looking for some info.  While up at RFC lying on bed   waiting on my scan I seen there are a few charts on the notice board with all the waiting times.  I am confused   about the North, south etc etc.  How do you know what category you fall into or do you have to ask them?
I live in Bangor Co Down and having OI treatment in RCF just incase that helps!
Thanks ladies
x


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't know if this hepls Strawberry 

Eastern has population of 665,000 and covers these council areas:
Ards Borough, Belfast City, Castlereagh Borough, Down District, Lisburn City, North Down Borough.

Northern has population of 433,000 and covers:
Antrim, Ballymena, Carrickfergus, Coleraine, Cookstown, Larne, Magherafelt, Moyle, Newtownabbey

Southern has population of 342,000 and covers:
Armagh, Banbridge, Craigavon, Dungannon, Mourne, Newry

Western has population of 288,000 and covers:
Derry, Fermanagh, Limavady, Omagh, Strabane.


So you would be Eastern  I think


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

I would be   thanks for that!


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

The new funding set out by the health minister is going to get rid of the different funding for each board and just give central funding into NHS tx.  Which means everyone will be on the same waiting list depending on tx but there will be more money as all the funding is put together.  Not eactly sure when this begins.........hope it helps
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

see funding thread to see details


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Theres a funding thread? never knew that.


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

oops thats what happens when you answer door mid posting I meant  
announcement on fertility services in NI topic it gives details of changes!!!!
My brain has gone to mush


----------

